# Using your USA phone in Europe



## jerseyfinn (Nov 23, 2008)

We're getting ready to purchase new phones & tweak our calling plan. This time we're getting GSM-capable phones ( such as the Motorola Razr V3 ) so that we can bring them along with us.

I'm just curious if other TUGgers have done the same and wonder how it has all worked out for you. 

As near as I can figure, they give you an additional SIM card for international use and you can access the network whilst in Europe. We're focused upon the ATT plan or possibly Verizons Global Value plan. Both require an additional monthly payment to belong to the international plan ( $5 to $6 /mo ).

Truth be told, I'm in no hurry to do an ET and call home. We go to Europe 4 to 6 times a year and simply want to have a phone handy in case there's a problem or need. 

Thanks in advance for any insights or thoughts you can offer.

Barry


----------



## rfb813 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here are some thoughts:

1. The only US services with GSM are ATT and T-mobile. Verizon does not have GSM they use CDMA which is not compatible in Europe. Their dual mode phone is very expensive and their roaming charges are high.

2. ATT and T-mobile use their SIM card and provide roaming services outside the US.  With thier world connect service the roaming charge is $0.99 cents per minute with ATT and I believe $1.29 with T-mobile.

3. You will need an unlocked Triband or Quadband phone.  If you are a longtime ATT user they will normally unlock the phone for you, or you can go to an outside vendor who will arrange to unlock the phone. With an unlocked phone you can use any SIM card.  I normally use the United Mobile SIM,  www.united-mobile.com,  based on the UK mode (+44). This will allow you to call almost anywhere for $0.50. 
If you are only in one country you might check out the local SIM and see if this is cheaper. When I am overseas I insert my US SIM card daily and check my voicemail. Then I use the United Mobile card to make the call.

Hope this gives you some insight.


----------



## elaine (Nov 23, 2008)

*I got telestial and was VERY happy*

AT telestial.com, I go the Pac-Lite--something like that.  It was $34.  It came with $5 airtime card, and I loaded $20 onto it.  Calls are 99 cents+ per minute--but incoming to many countries are free.  I used it for a quick call home, or to call and say "Call me right back." I had excellent reception in UK, France, Spain, Italy.  When I was low on minute, I called, toll-free to the customer service center and loaded $10 at a time.  Airtime is active for 1 month, I think, and you can keep phone # active as long as you add at least $10 per 18 months. This is also about the ONLY option for a phone in which you do NOT have to link a CC to it---so if it's lost of stolen--you only lose the $34 you spent and whatever airtime you have on the phone.
It is not a phone for those making a lot of calls--but I used it for 3 weeks with daily short calls. Elaine


----------



## ilene13 (Nov 23, 2008)

AT&T has a good international plan--prices are based on what the European carrier charges them.  My bills from Italy were lower than my bills from Aruba.  I just got a world blackberry.  It is Sprint and I can either use my Sprint international plan or it has an unlocked Sim card and I can put in either my Aruban or Mexican Sim card.  I've been using it since Aug and it has been great.  Blackberry 8800.


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 23, 2008)

I bought an unlocked GSM Quad band phone and a Euro GSM band unlocked phone, both on eBay and both were under $40. Lots of web site offering unlocked phones like Overstock.com as well. Got two UK SIM cards and used them frequently on trips to London. If I lose them, no great loss. 

Virgin Mobile, O2, Vodaphone, etc. all have SIM cards for 10 Pounds or so with usually 10 pounds of talk time on them. They can be used in other countries as well. If you go to their web sites and look up pay as you go, you can get an idea of who happens to have the best deals.

If you want to use your own unlocked Quad Band GSM, changing the SIM is a piece of cake. Just make sure it is unlocked.

Cheers


----------

